# So. Non-furries... Yeah, you.



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 14, 2013)

What are you guys' individual reasons for posting on FurAffinity of all places? I know there are hardly very many of you but I'm just curious as to why.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Whut
there are non furries here???
BOOOO SHUN :V


----------



## Xionist (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought we slaughtered the last of their kind during the last great cleanse?


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just for the record... if everyone that likes anthros is furry... does this question has sense? I mean... with that implication I even get that tag... even if I don't wear fursuits and do gutural sounds all day...


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Xionist said:


> I thought we slaughtered the last of their kind during the last great cleanse?


I thought I spotted a couple around here somewhere. Maybe they're hiding ATM. Machine looks suspicious.



DarkShadow777 said:


> Just for the record... if everyone that likes anthros is furry... does this question has sense? I mean... with that implication I even get that tag... even if I don't wear fursuits and do gutural sounds all day...


If you consider yourself any kind of furry then you are excused. Simple as that.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> If you consider yourself any kind of furry then you are excused. Simple as that.



He's like one of those humans that likes anthro tits! ....Fascinating.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Accretion said:


> He's like one of those humans that likes anthro tits! ....Fascinating.


We're all fascinating, but non-furries even more so right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2013)

Species: RIFLEMAN

WHY AM I NOT LISTED AMONGST SUSPICIOUS


----------



## Xionist (Sep 15, 2013)

And if you look very closely, you will see the rifleman grazing among its hunting grounds. What a wonderful species.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> What are you guys' individual reasons for posting on FurAffinity of all places? I know there are hardly very many of you but I'm just curious as to why.


Easy: ponies, and that it's the easiest place for people to post mlp in a gallery without attempts at flag attacks.  Tumblr and DA are notoriously bad at banning someone just cause people sent in enough flags regardless of whether or not a rule violation was committed.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 15, 2013)

Xionist said:


> I thought we slaughtered the last of their kind during the last great cleanse?


Wait, so is this reverse-fursecution?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm gonna contribute to filling FA with humans out of spite.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> What are you guys' individual reasons for posting on FurAffinity of all places? I know there are hardly very many of you but I'm just curious as to why.


Not sure about all but i know quite a fuw artists on the main site that just draw anthros for the money and somewhat friendly social atmosphere but dislike being called Furries...


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Species: RIFLEMAN
> 
> WHY AM I NOT LISTED AMONGST SUSPICIOUS


I saw your FurAffinity Gallery profile page. The faves are filled with all sorts of furry evidence.


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought it would be a fun social experiment. :V


----------



## Machine (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I thought I spotted a couple around here somewhere. Maybe they're hiding ATM. Machine looks suspicious.


I will flay you in the middle of the night.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I thought I spotted a couple around here somewhere. Maybe they're hiding ATM. Machine looks suspicious.



It is YOU who is surrounded, my animal person friend.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> I will flay you in the middle of the night.



So you admit to being a Necron Flayed One?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I thought it would be a fun social experiment. :V



And judging from your Gallery faves page, I assume you found out you were a furry yourself?


Machine said:


> I will flay you in the middle of the night.


Ah ha! Why are you here, non-furry person?

(If you do not answer satisfactorily, it will be assumed that you are a closet furry. Such will be your fate.)



Serbia Strong said:


> It is YOU who is surrounded, my animal person friend.


Oh that group? I disposed of them a long time ago. Now answer quickly and swiftly lest you meet the same fate as told to Machine.


----------



## Machine (Sep 15, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So you admit to being a Necron Flayed One?


*flay*
/flÄ/
_verb_


*1*.
peel the skin off (a corpse or carcass).


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Ah ha! Why are you here, non-furry person?
> 
> (If you do not answer satisfactorily, *it will be assumed that you are a closet furry. Such will be your fate.*)



You must be some kind of wizard.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> *flay*
> /flÄ/
> _verb_
> 
> ...



And then you wear the skin on your skeletal robot frame to appear human.


----------



## Machine (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> And judging from your Gallery faves page, I assume you found out you were a furry yourself?
> 
> Ah ha! Why are you here, non-furry person?
> 
> ...


This roleplay bullshit has to stop.

I'm here because I hate myself.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You must be some kind of wizard.


The best kind of wizard. Now, answer I say.



Machine said:


> This roleplay bullshit has to stop.
> 
> I'm here because I hate myself.


What? This is just typical forum shenanigans. Be cool, man. Be cool. And don't hate yourself.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> If you consider yourself any kind of furry then you are excused. Simple as that.


Nah... I'm quite happy the way I am, I like anthros, that's all... XD



Accretion said:


> He's like one of those humans that likes anthro tits! ....Fascinating.


Why not? I mean, anthro tits are covered in fur, fur is comfortable... It's not hard to believe in humans that believe they are humans, is it? :V


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> This roleplay bullshit has to stop.
> 
> I'm here because I hate myself.



I came here not hating myself. 
That quickly changed.


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2013)

I got confused with someone else and made into a mod. Now I can slowly destroy this den of perverts from within.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2013)

Corto said:


> Now I can slowly destroy this den of perverts from within.



Why haven't you purged the Den yet? YOU HAD ONE JOB!

2/10 would not mod


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> And judging from your Gallery faves page, I assume you found out you were a furry yourself?


No? What ever are you talking about?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> No? What ever are you talking about?


Nothing I suppose. Can you be more descript? Why did you fave furry art if you're not a furry?

im confus


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Nothing I suppose. Can you be more descript? Why did you fave furry art if you're not a furry?
> 
> im confus



He's a spy. 
He tries to blend in so he can gather Intel on furries without being caught. 
He finished his part yesterday so he is no longer needed. 
We can continue with the annihilation of this awful fandom of idiots.


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Nothing I suppose. Can you be more descript? Why did you fave furry art if you're not a furry?


You do realize I'm joking right?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2013)

Nonfurries are going to be devoured by mutant anthro freaks


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Nonfurries are going to be devoured by mutant anthro freaks


But why? Aren't furries supposed to be kind, everlasting-hug and almost as lovely as MLP ponies?
We, humans, are supposed to be the worst shit in the world... :V


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> You do realize I'm joking right?


My joke meter broke for a second there. Sorry.

Out of curiosity though, what kind of social experiment was it before you became... one of us?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2013)

DarkShadow777 said:


> But why? Aren't furries supposed to be kind, everlasting-hug and almost as lovely as MLP ponies?
> We, humans, are supposed to be the worst shit in the world... :V



I'm looking forward for carnivorous animal people taking over the world, best apocalypsis ever


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm looking forward for carnivorous animal people taking over the world, best apocalypsis ever


A Werewolf Apocalypse I believe is what you're looking for. Which would actually make for a pretty badass game/story but no one can write werewolves for **** it seems.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> A Werewolf Apocalypse I believe is what you're looking for. Which would actually make for a pretty badass game/story but no one can write werewolves for **** it seems.



Yea pretty much, werewolf were so badass, twilight and media ruined everything


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yea pretty much, werewolf were so badass, twilight and media ruined everything


Indeed. The furry in me is incredibly surprised that werewolves never caught on. It had to be glittering vampires instead of course. Or boring zombies. In the Zombie Apocalypse's defense though, 28 Days/Weeks Later was pretty darn good.


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> My joke meter broke for a second there. Sorry.
> 
> Out of curiosity though, what kind of social experiment was it before you became... one of us?


It wasn't an experiment. That too was part of the joke. 

I joined FA because someone suggested I check it out if I wanted to meet other furries. That's basically it.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Wait, so is this reverse-fursecution?


...Reversecution?

Also, I think there really are a few people here who aren't as into furry stuff as the rest, but maybe they just find it fun to post here.
I don't think there's much more to it than that.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> It wasn't an experiment. That too was part of the joke.
> 
> I joined FA because someone suggested I check it out if I wanted to meet other furries. That's basically it.


Went right over my head. 



Umbra.Exe said:


> Also, I think there really are a few people here who aren't as into furry stuff as the rest, but maybe they just find it fun to post here.
> I don't think there's much more to it than that.


Yeah, but I was hoping that they had more interesting explanations than that.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 15, 2013)

Long ago I'd have called myself such, but a number of years ago I decided that what "Furry" as a label entails does not accurately mesh with everything else. I like animal people no more than I like Undead or Giant Robots, and I'm certainly not about to go around calling myself a Rotter or a Weaboo or some such.

Too many aspects of this fandom are things I don't like.

I've been on this forum for years out of sheer posterity.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 15, 2013)

Honestly, OP?

People tend to be more open with who they are, but there's a really, really strong catch to that. For most of them, it's also a game to keep in secret who they actually are versus who they depict online. It's sick to be drawn by the challenge of that, figure out whose going to be the most honest or sincere, but it's something I like. Also, people tend to tolerate different perspectives, a little bit better here than other forums.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Long ago I'd have called myself such, but a number of years ago I decided that what "Furry" as a label entails does not accurately mesh with everything else. I like animal people no more than I like Undead or Giant Robots, and I'm certainly not about to go around calling myself a Rotter or a Weaboo or some such.
> 
> Too many aspects of this fandom are things I don't like.
> 
> I've been on this forum for years out of sheer posterity.



IMAO, you're still a furry but one of the lite furries. But you're telling me though that the only reason why you keep posting here is because you have a pretty high post count?



Bambi said:


> Honestly, OP?
> 
> People tend to be more open with who they are, but there's a really, really strong catch to that. For most of them, it's also a game to keep in secret who they actually are versus who they depict online. It's sick to be drawn by the challenge of that, figure out whose going to be the most honest or sincere, but it's something I like. Also, people tend to tolerate different perspectives, a little bit better here than other forums.



While your answer is pretty cool, it doesn't really count because you're a furry as well. I'm wondering why non-furries are interested in posting on FA. Besides that though, I use the internet to socialize a little but never very much. So, in terms of keeping secrets, it doesn't really apply to me too much. I'm on forums mainly to bounce ideas off of certain people. It's all mostly business. Why it is that way though is a little complicated. I could be more social but... Eh, it's the internet. I don't like investing myself deeply into someone or a group that I can't even talk to on the phone.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 15, 2013)

Initially trolling. That's still kinda the case.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> What are you guys' individual reasons for posting on FurAffinity of all places? I know there are hardly very many of you but I'm just curious as to why.


Free entertainment. Why pay to see a Disney movie when you can watch a 15 year old kid try to figure out if fapping to Disney cub porn makes them a furry or not, _ free of charge_




Batsy said:


> Whut
> there are non furries here???
> BOOOO SHUN :V


Sniff them out and sacrifice them in the name of Furaffinity


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> What are you guys' individual reasons for posting on FurAffinity of all places? I know there are hardly very many of you but I'm just curious as to why.



Bluntly put? Commissions are easier to come by on FA than on dA due to a different userbase.
I stuck around because of the friends I made, but that was the primary reason why I first joined, after being recommended to do so.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Easy: ponies, and that it's the easiest place for people to post mlp in a gallery without attempts at flag attacks.  Tumblr and DA are notoriously bad at banning someone just cause people sent in enough flags regardless of whether or not a rule violation was committed.



Didn't MLP:FIM come out in 2011, though?

What happened in the two years prior to you developing a fondness for colorful sameface horses?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Didn't MLP:FIM come out in 2011, though?
> 
> What happened in the two years prior to you developing a fondness for colorful sameface horses?



Sonic obviously.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2013)

Obviously they are latent furries projecting their insecurities onto others in the form of trolling. :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Nonfurries are going to be devoured by mutant anthro freaks



you called? :3


----------



## Mentova (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been working on a massive article about how awful the furry fandom is and have been using gonzo journalism techniques like Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2013)

I remember when I wondered if I was a furry. But then I drew Renamon's butt in 7th grade.....

And never stopped. :I

But I thought I wasn't one since I don't do shit to mingle with furries outside of posting on this joint and I don't want to. Not for prototypical s0 k00l FAF cynical reasons, mind you. I just don't have the time, money, or real interest to go to meets/cons/other sites or fursuit. 



Mentova said:


> I've been working on a massive article about how awful the furry fandom is and have been using gonzo journalism techniques like Hunter S. Thompson.



You should use Garme Jurnalizm to talk about this awful new sub fandom called Avotnem. Real bunch of fagbags, that group. :<


----------



## fft (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm here to find rappers for my label.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 15, 2013)

fft said:


> I'm here to find rappers for my label.



Furry rappers? :shock:


----------



## fft (Sep 15, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Furry rappers? :shock:


I know a few people here that need beats.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 15, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Furry rappers? :shock:



That sounds like the whitest thing ever.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 15, 2013)

fft said:


> I'm here to find rappers for my label.


That doesn't have anything to do with this thread.

Please don't spam the forums like this.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That doesn't not have anything to do with this thread.
> 
> Please don't spam the forums like this.



I think he was explaining why he was here because he's not a furry.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Furry rappers? :shock:



Oh god.

I remember that furry parody of Ridin' Dirty I made back when I first joined the fandom.

Never again...


----------



## Human (Sep 15, 2013)

I signed up because my best friend is as furry as it gets.
Over the years I had done tons of art for him and since my favored online gallery, Elfwood, had become a shitfest, I just started using FA.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I think he was explaining why he was here because he's not a furry.


Most of his posts are already about his label. XD


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Most of his posts are already about his label. XD



Oh... Well... 
Yeah, then you're right. 

Also I joined because I wanted to explore the place. 
I learned it was pretty awful but I stick through it.... FOR whatever reason.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 15, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> IMAO, you're still a furry but one of the lite furries. But you're telling me though that the only reason why you keep posting here is because you have a pretty high post count?
> 
> 
> 
> While your answer is pretty cool, it doesn't really count because you're a furry as well. I'm wondering why non-furries are interested in posting on FA. Besides that though, I use the internet to socialize a little but never very much. So, in terms of keeping secrets, it doesn't really apply to me too much. I'm on forums mainly to bounce ideas off of certain people. It's all mostly business. Why it is that way though is a little complicated. I could be more social but... Eh, it's the internet. I don't like investing myself deeply into someone or a group that I can't even talk to on the phone.



IMHO you're a hipster because I say so. 

Are you telling us you're just here for some vague, veiled "business" interest?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2013)

Because people want to. 
Is that a crime for non-furries to make an FA and/or FAF account, or did that change when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Because people want to.
> Is that a crime for non-furries to make an FA and/or FAF account, or did that change when I wasn't looking?



I'm pretty sure OP's just curious is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Because people want to.
> Is that a crime for non-furries to make an FA and/or FAF account, or did that change when I wasn't looking?



Yes. The usual sentence is a good yiffing. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm pretty sure OP's just curious is all.



Curiosity gives you AIDS.


----------



## Iryno (Sep 15, 2013)

Rated 1/5 for:

-Befuddled sarcasm
-Presumptuousness
-This thread again

/contribution


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Prody Because the people on this forum are some of humanity's finest and I enjoy talking with them.
I never go on the mainsite if that's what you're asking.


Saliva said:


> Oh god.
> 
> I remember that furry parody of Ridin' Dirty I made back when I first joined the fandom.
> 
> Never again...


They see me rollin
They hatin
They trollin they tryin to catch me ridin furry


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> They see me rollin
> They hatin
> They trollin they tryin to catch me ridin furry



Oh god it was so much worse...

Edit: Found an old thread I made showcasing the song.

Luckily the song itself has been completely obliterated from the internet.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm here because you people intrigue me. Eventually I found myself joining your ranks.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh god it was so much worse...
> 
> Edit: Found an old thread I made showcasing the song.
> 
> Luckily the song itself has been completely obliterated from the internet.



"*DarkAssassinFurry*"

10/10. Uncomfortably reminds me of my 10-year-old self.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> "*DarkAssassinFurry*"
> 
> 10/10. Uncomfortably reminds me of my 10-year-old self.



I had a fucking group on deviantart called "Anthro-Anarchists". Shit was ridiculous.


----------



## Icky (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm here because dog cocks.



Raptros said:


> That doesn't not have anything to do with this thread.
> 
> Please don't spam the forums like this.



If it doesn't not have anything to do with the thread, why would you have a problem with it?


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> I'm here because dog cocks.


And I'm here to deliver. :3


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> IMHO you're a hipster because I say so.
> 
> Are you telling us you're just here for some vague, veiled "business" interest?


Hipster it is then.

I'm here to ask annoying questions to all of you gentlemen and ladies though.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> If it doesn't not have anything to do with the thread, why would you have a problem with it?


What? I'm not sure what you're trying to say here.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> What? I'm not sure what you're trying to say here.



He's humorously pointing out your accidental double negative.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I had a fucking group on deviantart called "Anthro-Anarchists". Shit was ridiculous.



I'll actually turn that into some kind of hardcore twisted death metal.

fft I'll give you a demo track if I'm allowed to say whatever I want.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> He's humorously pointing out your accidental double negative.


Oooooooh fuck. Sorry.


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I had a fucking group on deviantart called "Anthro-Anarchists". Shit was ridiculous.


So whatever happened to darkassassinfurry? Wanted the account obliterated with the song?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> So whatever happened to darkassassinfurry? Wanted the account obliterated with the song?



DarkAssassinFurry turned to Grycho which turned to Sollux which turned to Randolph which turned to Saliva.

But you can find my old FA account here. Juicy embarrassing shit and everything.


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> DarkAssassinFurry turned to Grycho which turned to Sollux which turned to Randolph which turned to Saliva.
> 
> But you can find my old FA account here. Juicy embarrassing shit and everything.


Grycho sounds like a real charm :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> Grycho sounds like a real charm :v



Heh, yeah. That was during my whole "fuck this fandom, I'm leaving" phase.

Good times...


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Heh, yeah. That was during my whole "fuck this fandom, I'm leaving" phase.
> 
> Good times...


[video=youtube;MTc3zcnIZOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTc3zcnIZOw&amp;feature=player_embedded#t=0[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm here because there is very little I don't find sexy. Also, because my spirit animal told me to... with his penis.



Icky said:


> I'm here because dog cocks.





Red Savarin said:


> And I'm here to deliver. :3



I'm pretty sure most of us are here for dog cock orgies.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I'm here because there is very little I don't find sexy. Also, because my spirit animal told me to... with his penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you folks could cut it out with that obnoxious joke, it isn't funny and it never was.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I'm pretty sure you folks could cut it out with that obnoxious joke, it isn't funny and it never was.



I never said I was joking.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 16, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I never said I was joking.


True, since nobody is sarcastic on the internet, let alone the furry fandom.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 16, 2013)

A lot of my friends are furies, I used to be scared of the fursuits when I was younger but now I really enjoy drawing animals and furry characters, people are so creative with them!
I don't feel like a furry myself but i've made a few characters to fit in with the community


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2013)

Badgerkatch said:


> I used to be scared of the fursuits



I still get fucking scary nightmares of those things.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha~ I never got nightmares, but~
There are some really disturbing ones out there XD

I got chased around a convention by a group of them once and I thought they were going to eat me~


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 17, 2013)

Badgerkatch said:


> Haha~ I never got nightmares, but~
> There are some really disturbing ones out there XD
> 
> I got chased around a convention by a group of them once and I thought they were going to eat me~


Yeah... "eat" you :V
Looks more dangerous that is implied...


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 17, 2013)

Pfft XD
Of course now I see that a lot differently~


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not a furry, thechnically. I'm a scalie.

*cough*


I'M FUNNY F*CK YOU


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 17, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I never said I was joking.



There are a lot of awful things I could go into great detail that I wish, but it is unfortunately against the rules to explicitly state such.

So instead you'll have to settle for knowing I have malicious thoughts, and if you really are serious then I really am serious in thinking you should be run out of any gathering.

Edit: So maybe not really, but I do think you're absolutely disgusting.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> There are a lot of awful things I could go into great detail that I wish, but it is unfortunately against the rules to explicitly state such.
> 
> So instead you'll have to settle for knowing I have malicious thoughts, and if you really are serious then I really am serious in thinking you should be run out of any gathering.
> 
> Edit: So maybe not really, but I do think you're absolutely disgusting.



I love you too, bro.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2013)

Some people actually do enjoy the works of Furry artists without associating themselves as furries and hey, furry artists don't always draw animal people. 

A lot of times I fear the majority of the fandom gets too caught up in the "Holy shit...I just made a fox man~~" instead of the great expressions/features an animal can give off to communicate character traits more quickly.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Some people actually do enjoy the works of Furry artists without associating themselves as furries and hey, furry artists don't always draw animal people.
> 
> A lot of times I fear the majority of the fandom gets too caught up in the "Holy shit...I just made a fox man~~" instead of the great expressions/features an animal can give off to communicate character traits more quickly.


BAM. Yes. 

What he said. A lot of furry BS comes from the ego factor of those involved. If you step back and take a chill pill it's just a dope fandom.


----------



## Human (Sep 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ] the great expressions/features an animal can give off to communicate character traits more quickly.


I've heard that stated before and for the life of me I can't understand the logic.
The human face is built for expression, animals are not beyond their default and "I"LL KILL YOU IF YOU GET TOO CLOSE!"


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 19, 2013)

Human said:


> I've heard that stated before and for the life of me I can't understand the logic.
> The human face is built for expression, animals are not beyond their default and "I"LL KILL YOU IF YOU GET TOO CLOSE!"



Certain animals can express facial expressions, but not all. Dogs are one of the most common, followed by primates.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 19, 2013)

Human said:


> I've heard that stated before and for the life of me I can't understand the logic.
> The human face is built for expression, animals are not beyond their default and "I"LL KILL YOU IF YOU GET TOO CLOSE!"



I always figured people liked that challenge. Either that or they spent their entire lives tracing the Lion King and wanted to branch out.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 19, 2013)

Human said:


> I've heard that stated before and for the life of me I can't understand the logic.
> The human face is built for expression, animals are not beyond their default and "I"LL KILL YOU IF YOU GET TOO CLOSE!"



When is the last time you saw a furry with realistic facial expressions that the real life animal could do? For me, almost never.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> What are you guys' individual reasons for posting on FurAffinity of all places? I know there are hardly very many of you but I'm just curious as to why.



I draw a lot of animal art, anthropomorphic and otherwise.  FA is a decent audience for it.


----------



## Human (Sep 19, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> When is the last time you saw a furry with realistic facial expressions that the real life animal could do? For me, almost never.


That's my point. Those are human expressions, so saying animal characters portray them "more quickly" is a lame excuse.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2013)

Human said:


> That's my point. Those are human expressions, so saying animal characters portray them "more quickly" is a lame excuse.



It's no excuse, I'm afraid. 

Most animal people you see in this fandom benefit from that toony quality that exaggerates certain qualities. Also, it's typical of artists to use certain species as a "villain  race" due to a symbolic fearsome appearance. (Like snakes or alligators or vultures) You can do that with "hero/protagonist" characters too. 

But yeah, the more realistic the animal person's face...the less emotion you will receive from it.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, not all animals can make a variety of facial expressions (I hear foxes can't snarl).  But that's part of the anthropomorphizing aspect (whether "toon"y or realistic in visual style), even if it is a human caricature on an animal/animal-like base.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I imagine a fox, rabbit, or whatever thinks WE are the ones with no facial expressions... I'd like to see a story where the furries pick up on eachother's slight difference in facial or bodily expression and exaggerate it like it's completely different (friendship vs love would look the same to many animals). Also where they don't act like a human with human ideals, ideas, emotions, etc and instead act like another species with their own spin on things.


----------



## John_Davenport (Sep 21, 2013)

I have no idea why I'm posting on here.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

xstonerwolfx said:


> why does Iron Maiden kick so much ass?



They don't.

Also, what?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 21, 2013)

xstonerwolfx said:


> why does Iron Maiden kick so much ass?



wat


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 21, 2013)

Clearly he is here _because _he thinks Iron Maiden kicks so much ass. He's just trying to stay on topic. Obviously.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2013)

Either that or Iron Maiden are furry?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 21, 2013)

FA allows probably the biggest range of art with ratings general to adult. So it's easier to post in one gallery. I'm not really into furries per say, just like different kinds of art, specially fantasy and sci fi where anthropomorphic art isn't an uncommon theme be it cartoons, or alien species. I also like the fact that there are a big number of people that don't have to use "furry" as their topic of life on everything - there's the Den for that but it's nice to talk with people with a variety of interests I also enjoy. 

Go figure.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 21, 2013)

Human said:


> I've heard that stated before and for the life of me I can't understand the logic.
> The human face is built for expression, animals are not beyond their default and "I"LL KILL YOU IF YOU GET TOO CLOSE!"


In addition to what others have said there are also specific animal forms of non-verbal communication. Such as ear positioning, or posturing. If you see a dog hunched over with its ears drooping you can safely assume it's sad. I think that's what artists are tapping into when they draw anthros.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, humans don't exactly have expressive ears.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 22, 2013)

Idk, I can wiggle mine one at a time! That counts...right? XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm bored. LiveLeak was eh and Facebook was meh.


----------

